

Ask HN: Who is hiring remote junior Rails devs? - caphill

I have been looking on the usual job sites but no luck. Who is hiring for a Junior Rails dev?
======
roybarberuk
Ping me an email. Roy@bunq.co.uk with your rates and any experience you have.

